# Sex during Menstrual Period



## Nameo (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it a good thing to have sex during menstruation?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

It's really just a matter of personal preference.

There's nothing wrong or weird about you if you don't mind doing it during a woman's period, nor is there anything wrong or weird about you if you do mind. 

For some women, a period can be a very uncomfortable and even painful time. And yet other women can have revved libidoes during that time. For others, intercourse and orgasm may help the pain and cramps - and for others - not so much. For some that 'time of the month' makes them feel bloated, out of sorts, tired, and unattractive. So, it really depends a lot upon how the woman feels during her cycle.

I used to have relatively comfortable, light periods and it was easy to engage in intercourse during them, but then I hit my 40's and the flood gates opened so to speak and there's a lot of cramping now, so it is not so comfortable during anymore. So, comfort level can even change over time in the same individual. 

And there are a lot of ways to have sex that don't involve PIV, and many of those ways are fun to explore during that time if both feel up to it. 

Sex and Menstruation - Sexual Health - EverydayHealth.com

Best wishes.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

Enchantment said:


> It's really just a matter of personal preference.
> 
> There's nothing wrong or weird about you if you don't mind doing it during a woman's period, nor is there anything wrong or weird about you if you do mind.
> 
> ...


:iagree: Some people refer to it as doing the backstroke.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

We don't care if I'm on my period, except for the first day when it's just too messy.

Get a dark towel and have fun!


----------



## Zzyzx (Aug 24, 2011)

Dark towels. That brings back memories. Nowadays I don't care much one way or the other. If she's in the mood regardless of time of month, I'm game. But when I was younger, I used to really enjoy making it with a girl in her period. Messy as heck, but that was part of the fun. But of course, that girl was a bit unique in that she did enjoy it during her period; most of my experience has been that women generally don't like to go there. And yes cramps do affect the mood a lot. My ex used to have to take Advil for a day or two during this time. Definitely no one size fits all...


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I've done it before and had no problem with it. It eased my cramps. Plus it's extra lube!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I will do it but w a condom. I'm not a fan of blood. Lol. If my period is really heavy, I don't want to.Women are hornier during their period and that's a biological fact.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Tastes like rusty coins
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> We don't care if I'm on my period, except for the first day when it's just too messy.
> 
> Get a dark towel and have fun!


Ditto


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

My husband and i have done it on my period, although not in a long long time. I wasnt opposed to it. But the first time he suggested it I was like "you wanna do what on my what? Weirdo." 

Definitely wasn't bad sex, just remember the towel.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Tastes like rusty coins
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




:rofl:


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Tastes like rusty coins
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have my redwings, too.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

TallJeff said:


> I have my redwings, too.


I draw the line with that.

*barf*


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I draw the line with that.
> 
> *barf*


:iagree: 
Never ever ever will my H be doing that. There just isn't enough mouthwash.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I draw the line with that.
> 
> *barf*


Yep! I didn't even know I had a line, but that's most definitely it!


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

With a tampon in you just stay up top at the clitoris and it's all good. And we only do that on light days.

My wife is one of those women who can't climax that easy from intercourse alone, so I love giving her oral. (And heck, I'd love giving her oral even if she came easily from intercourse, too).


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

TallJeff said:


> With a tampon in you just stay up top at the clitoris and it's all good. And we only do that on light days.
> 
> My wife is one of those women who can't climax that easy from intercourse alone, so I love giving her oral. (And heck, I'd love giving her oral even if she came easily from intercourse, too).


I've done this too. Not intentionally, but sometimes, I just get a little carried away with the teasing. Other than that, the recommendations for dark towels is always good. 

C


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

TallJeff said:


> With a tampon in you just stay up top at the clitoris and it's all good. And we only do that on light days.
> 
> My wife is one of those women who can't climax that easy from intercourse alone, so I love giving her oral. (And heck, I'd love giving her oral even if she came easily from intercourse, too).


Oohhh That makes sense.

So you don't have your redwings  LOL


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Oohhh That makes sense.
> 
> So you don't have your redwings  LOL


I guess I didn't realize just how strict the definition was!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Both my husband and I are disgusted at the sight on so much blood on him. I also hate the odor of blood and tissue. 

For the past two months, I have been using my birth control pills to stop my period, so that we could make love through that week. :smthumbup: 

We were on a romantic trip and I didn't want my cycle to spoil it last month. This month, I have been ill so far.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Think "we've" had this discussion before.

Seems like my (STBX)W's flow would practically come to a halt during sex.

No big deal to me - I think I earned my red wings a few times on some of the lighter days.

Gotta have that dark towel!!!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My husband has a real aversion to getting blood on his penis. It's bizarre. I have no problem doing it during my period - it does ease cramps. We sometimes use a condom during lighter days but other than that he won't do it.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope1964 said:


> My husband has a real aversion to getting blood on his penis. It's bizarre. I have no problem doing it during my period - it does ease cramps. We sometimes use a condom during lighter days but other than that he won't do it.


LOL!!!

Sorry - but yes - looking down and seeing your penis covered in blood afterwards is a bit disturbing!!!

I don't think I'd let it stop me - but you get some weird thoughts going through your head while cleaning up afterwards!!!

Blood down there is normal for you ladies. Its a sign of MAJOR F'IN PROBLEMS for us men!!!


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Sorry - but yes - looking down and seeing your penis covered in blood afterwards is a bit disturbing!!!


It's better than poop covered penis


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's kinda duty for me to relieve her cramps during these times of the months.



> Tastes like rusty coins


Aye, oh well...


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Sorry - but yes - looking down and seeing your penis covered in blood afterwards is a bit disturbing!!!
> 
> ...



It was hilarious seeing his expression when he looked down at himself afterwards. It was between shock and wonder. I just lay back there thinking "that came from me...wow."

Kind of disturbing if you look at it that way.


----------

